# Uber hires prominent critic.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://menafn.com/1101617689/Qatar-Uber-hires-prominent-critic-to-focus-on-treatment-of-drivers
@Lissetti


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

About face in 3...2....1


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm still waiting to see how that works out for Uber.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I'm still waiting to see how that works out for Uber.
> 
> View attachment 565651


I don't know why. . perhaps the look on her face is a feeling we all want to have one time or another. I love this meme


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

>>>>>She is now working to apply these findings to service and policy design, as part of her goal to 'encourage the company to assess >>>>>product impact on drivers as individuals, rather than as part of an abstract group.

Unless her title is Sr VP, she will be ignored.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> >>>>>She is now working to apply these findings to service and policy design, as part of her goal to 'encourage the company to assess >>>>>product impact on drivers as individuals, rather than as part of an abstract group.
> 
> Unless her title is Sr VP, she will be ignored.


She's just the lipstick.



Kilroy4303 said:


> I don't know why. . perhaps the look on her face is a feeling we all want to have one time or another. I love this meme


I've set many controlled burns at the ranch.

At each one there is a weird feeling of terror, anxiety and satisfaction.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> She's just the lipstick.


oooooo, I **** was being a bit bad by having 'her' in my post. But you sexist, clearly. -o:

but yes, a feel good hire, with no title, no access to the C suite etc etc. Like most corporations Uber is top heavy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> oooooo, I thought was being a bit bad by having 'her' in my post. But you sexist, clearly. -o:
> 
> but yes, a feel good hire, with no title, no access to the C suite etc etc. Like most corporations Uber is top heavy.


I meant it as "the lipstick on the pig".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I meant it as "the lipstick on the pig".


well, you NOW mean that, but you didn't. :wink:

hole, meet shovel.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> https://menafn.com/1101617689/Qatar-Uber-hires-prominent-critic-to-focus-on-treatment-of-drivers
> @Lissetti


I met a fellow once who owned his own construction company. In fact, we had done business together when I was selling forclosure assets for the banks a few years ago. He liked the way I did business.

He told me that he needed a good project manager, and would I be interested.
Wanted me to work for him.

Made an offer. Unsolicited. I wasn't looking.
I turned him down nicely.
He did a couple more projects for 'the bank' and we worked together.

Few months later ... another offer; more money.

Few months later ... more money, perks.

He kept bugging me, offering more, asking what I want ... 
It finally got to the point where I could NOT say no any more.
(He made an offer in front of my wife, and she looked at me like I was crazy for turning him down.)

It was just SO damn much ...

I might be a ho ... but I'm not a cheap ho.
Or stupid.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I met a fellow once who owned his own construction company. In fact, we had done business together when I was selling forclosure assets for the banks a few years ago. He liked the way I did business.
> 
> He told me that he needed a good project manager, and would I be interested.
> Wanted me to work for him.
> ...


I'm going through the same situation right now. Someone I know offered me a temp marketing job, turns out he only offered it to lure me on full time.

I really don't want a full time job. I like working and taking off a few months.

But, the money is tempting.

I may be working closer to your neck of the woods soon.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I may be working closer to your neck of the woods soon.





observer said:


> I may be working closer to your neck of the woods soon.


-o::wideyed::bag::yawn:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I'm going through the same situation right now. Someone I know offered me a temp marketing job, turns out he only offered it to lure me on full time.
> 
> I really don't want a full time job. I like working and taking off a few months.
> 
> ...


Cool.
Give me a holler.
First round on me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> -o::wideyed::bag::yawn:


Ok. Like I said in another post, everything north of the mountains is Norcal. So kinda your neck of the woods. 

I'll probably base out of Stockton and from there branch out but I gotta spend a few months in Denver first.

The Bay area is run by someone else so probly won't spend very much time in that "neck of the woods" except for visits to old friends that live there.



UberBastid said:


> Cool.
> Give me a holler.
> First round on me.


Sounds, good we can talk about how wrong your viewpoints are. :wink:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I'll probably base out of Stockton


oh, ok stockton is an hour plus away from me, that's plenty. :roflmao:

Shasta is much much farther (thankfully).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> Ok. Like I said in another post, everything north of the mountains is Norcal. So kinda your neck of the woods. :smiles:
> 
> I'll probably base out of Stockton and from there branch out but I gotta spend a few months in Denver first.
> 
> ...


Yea, Stockton, eh?
That's kind of a dangerous town.



observer said:


> Sounds, good we can talk about how wrong your viewpoints are. :wink:


Absolutely ... or how good that three grain medium dark ale is.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> oh, ok stockton is an hour plus away from me, that's plenty. :roflmao:
> 
> Shasta is much much farther (thankfully).


I have family in Fairfield and Napa, &#129300; I did kinda like Napa, Fairfield was a little on the windy side.

Aand uh, I've also got family in Vancouver



UberBastid said:


> Yea, Stockton, eh?
> That's kind of a dangerous town.
> 
> 
> Absolutely ... or how good that three grain medium dark ale is.


Yea, but one of the locations is there and it"s pretty central to the location in Sac and other future locations.

I"m sure there's a nice area somewhere near there.

The darkest I go is Coke or Pepsi. I haven't had a drink of alcohol in almost 35 years but I'll be the designated driver.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> I"m sure there's a nice area somewhere near there.


Roseville is awesome!! &#129392;

https://www.city-data.com/city/Roseville-California.html


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I have family in Fairfield and Napa, &#129300; I did kinda like Napa, Fairfield was a little on the windy side.
> 
> Aand uh, I've also got family in Vancouver


Napa is really your kind of town.
Lots of BMW's, Benz's, Jags, Tesla.
Nose in the air, better than you superior attitudes.
All grads of Stanford, UC Berkeley, SF State.


observer said:


> I haven't had a drink of alcohol in almost 35 years but I'll be the designated driver.


I don't drink with people who don't drink.
I'll bring the herb.
Do you prefer a Sativa? Or an Indica?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> Roseville is awesome!! &#129392;
> 
> https://www.city-data.com/city/Roseville-California.html


I think I've actually stayed there. I used to spend a lot of time in Rancho Cordova.

I need something closer to Stockton so I can eventually hit up Modesto, Tracy, Manteca and other areas near there.



UberBastid said:


> Napa is really your kind of town.
> Lots of BMW's, Benz's, Jags, Tesla.
> Nose in the air, better than you superior attitudes.
> All grads of Stanford, UC Berkeley, SF State.
> ...


I wouldn't drive a BMW if it was given to me.

I'm not much of a car guy. I own 7 vehicles and the newest is my 2006 Prius.

If it gets me from point A to point B, I'm happy.

I guess I didn't really like Napa as much as I did the rural area around it.

I haven't graduated yet, I'm a long time student of the SHKs.

I don't smoke either. &#128514;

The other thing Napa has is great pizza. I used to drive an hour there just for the pizza.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I'm still waiting to see how that works out for Uber.


I remember about four years ago, Uber hired some guy to make nice with the drivers.
But he ended up quitting in disgust, citing philosophical differences with the company.
Uber doesn't want better relations - they just need a strawman they can identify as a good-will ambassador.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuperStar3000 said:


> I remember about four years ago, Uber hired some guy to make nice with the drivers.
> But he ended up quitting in disgust, citing philosophical differences with the company.
> Uber doesn't want better relations - they just need a strawman they can identify as a good-will ambassador.


Our GM, left the company because it made her skin crawl to have to hold these seminars where she was paid to lie to our faces, while cutting our profits and putting more money in Uber's pockets. It really bothered her that a large portion of the drivers she was preaching the love of Uber to, were new to the country and had limited English skills.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> Our GM, left the company because it made her skin crawl to have to hold these seminars where she was paid to lie to our faces, while cutting our profits and putting more money in Uber's pockets. It really bothered her that a large portion of the drivers she was preaching the love of Uber to, were new to the country and had limited English skills.


I remember long ago when they announced our company was sold, the new owners took all us GMs and managers to dinner at a really hoity toity restaurant.

They said we love what you guys have done with the company. We aren't going to change a thing. Welcome to the family.

Little did they know that this fascinating new service had come out named Google. I researched them so much that I would fax stuff to my old boss detailing who the new buyers were.

One of my last faxes to him included my comment,.

"Do you know who you are getting in bed with? One of these days you're going to wake up with a horses head next to you.

I had already been planning my exit for about 6 months. I knew what was coming.

About 2 months after the dinner, we were told to cut 10% of payroll. The first of several cuts to come.

About a year and a half later, I got the axe.

I had already been planning for two years so I was not surprised and started my new job the very next day.

I trust corporate types about as much as I do politicians.

I vowed to never again work for a corporation. I've had many offers since but I'm happy working on my own.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> I remember long ago when they announced our company was sold, the new owners took all us GMs and managers to dinner at a really hoity toity restaurant.
> 
> They said we love what you guys have done with the company. We aren't going to change a thing. Welcome to the family.
> 
> ...


Uber used to have these propaganda meetings where they gave us information about changes, but also spewed a bunch of lies of how it wouldn't be that big a deal and Uber was taking care of their drivers. They would book a conference hall and have delicious and expensive food catered in to feed us. &#128523;.

https://www.bucadibeppo.com/special...KhFyHFjY2gmMdAaqziR_7Bmdu5JgUhjRoClfwQAvD_BwE
Out of the 12k to 14k Seattle drivers, they would only invite about 120 drivers. Always the same ones, and I was always invited. I wanted to share what Uber was saying to as many other drivers who were excluded as possible, so I secretly took pictures and posted the slide shows here for all to see.

This is one of them.

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/propaganda-meeting-february-21-2018.242224/
I did this several times until I guess Uber caught on to what I was doing and stopped inviting me. Oh I'm going to miss that food.

Go on without me Alex!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Roseville is awesome!!


if extreme heat and nothing around is your 'tang. :roflmao:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SHalester said:


> if extreme heat and nothing around is your 'tang. :roflmao:


I love heat. I loved Texas (except Dallas and Laredo. ) I loved Joseph Arizona, Blythe California, and much of the Southwest. I didn't like the weather in the deep south too much because of the humidity.

Also growing up in "The Concrete Jungle" makes me appreciate open land.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, I posted that not to bad mouth the new owners or my old bosses.

They both were doing what was best for themselves and their investors, not necessarily the employees.

My old bosses were great people and took care of their employees.

I posted it so others realize that it's important to keep an eye out for the signs of change and layoffs. 

Be prepared.

Also, keep your mouth shut. Don't go sueing or raise a ruckus when you leave. No matter what you do, you aren't getting your job back.

In my case, I"ve had 4 jobs where I worked with people that knew either the new owners or my old bosses. 

I had no reservations with them calling either of them.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> BTW, I posted that not to bad mouth the new owners or my old bosses.
> 
> They both were doing what was best for themselves and their investors, not necessarily the employees.
> 
> ...


I'm fully rehireable at all my old jobs too. I still have weekly contact with my old GMs and OPs managers at a few of my old employers. All of them I've used as job references. I'm pretty sure I haven't burned any bridges at Uber HQ either.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> I'm fully rehireable at all my old jobs too. I still have weekly contact with my old GMs and OPs managers at a few of my old employers. All of them I've used as job references. I'm pretty sure I haven't burned any bridges at Uber HQ either.


Several months ago, close to two years ago. I walked in to my old office here in LA, with my new (wacko, out of his mind) boss.

Turns out he was working on setting up a deal with my old company.

Anyways, when I walked in I pretty much got a standing ovation from the office ladies.

Gotta admit it felt great.

The new manager looked around with a who the F is this guy look.

I wound up quitting a couple weeks later. Did I mention my new boss was wacko and out of his mind?

I shoulda known better, he and my old boss were high school buddies and long time competitors.

At GM and manager meetings we would go over what competitors were doing and my boss would tell us about how wacko and out of his mind this guy was.

I figured he couldn't be THAT wacko and out of his mind.

Ohhhh boy, was he.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

So they are paying this woman a salary to tell help them find the answer to something they already know. They should fire her and eliminate her useless fluff position and the salary they were going to pay her to pay drivers more. While they're at it eliminate more of these fluff positions and use those salaries towards driver pay. Problem solved. Also, they might as well shut down their call centers they work banker hours now and never answer the phones anyways.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> Several months ago, close to two years ago. I walked in to my old office here in LA, with my new (wacko, out of his mind) boss.
> 
> Turns out he was working on setting up a deal with my old company.
> 
> ...


With my long history in trucking and working with the rail, I've been told by my former bosses that if I ever get tired of social media, I could have a solid career in Logistics and of course work with US Customs.



Alltel77 said:


> So they are paying this woman a salary to tell help them find the answer to something they already know. They should fire her and eliminate her useless fluff position and the salary they were going to pay her to pay drivers more. While they're at it eliminate more of these fluff positions and use those salaries towards driver pay. Problem solved. Also, they might as well shut down their call centers they work banker hours now and never answer the phones anyways.


She wrote a scathing book on them.

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/...n-uber-accepts-a-job-with-the-company.427333/
They are going with the wisdom *Keep your friends close and your enemies closer*."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> With my long history in trucking and working with the rail, I've been told by my former bosses that if I ever get tired of social media, I could have a solid career in Logistics and of course work with US Customs.


I like, No, LOVE learning new things.

I think I may have grown up undiagnosed ADHD.

That's what I loved about my old job, there were SO MANY different facets to it. With 900+ employees spread over the whole state there was always something going wrong.

I was able to figure out a problem, assign someone to work the solution then move on to a different problem.

This new job is going to be great for a couple years as I ramp up the business but I think I"ll be bored in a couple years.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Nothing will change.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Alltel77 said:


> So they are paying this woman a salary to tell help them find the answer to something they already know. They should fire her and eliminate her useless fluff position and the salary they were going to pay her to pay drivers more. While they're at it eliminate more of these fluff positions and use those salaries towards driver pay. Problem solved. Also, they might as well shut down their call centers they work banker hours now and never answer the phones anyways.


My guess is she won't reach her first anniversary.


----------



## SuperStar3000 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> They are going with the wisdom *Keep your friends close and your enemies closer*."


I think Uber wants her to keep her mouth shut and stay out of the media as they push their Prop22 scheme across the country.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> I like, No, LOVE learning new things.
> 
> I think I may have grown up undiagnosed ADHD.


My dad noticed that about me at a young age, so as a contractor and handy man, he began bringing me along on jobs when I was young as 4. First he would just show me the tools and tell me the names of them. Then when he asked for that name, I would hand him the tool.

Before long he began telling me what function each tool has. Soon he bought me my own tool box (hauled around in my Radio Flyer)









....which rapidly began getting stocked with my own tools. By the time I was 8 years old, we'd walk into a job and my dad would tell me, "You replace the toilet and/or sink and I'll be downstairs working on the water heater and/or furnace. Yell if you need anything."


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> My dad noticed that about me at a young age, so as a contractor and handy man, he began bringing me along on jobs when I was young as 4. First he would just show me the tools and tell me the names of them. Then when he asked for that name, I would hand him the tool.
> 
> Before long he began telling me what function each tool has. Soon he bought me my own tool box (hauled around in my Radio Flyer)
> 
> ...


Yea, i've posted here before that by age 6 I was making the equivalent of 300 bux a month by myself.

I have a good ability to figure out how things work and how to improve them but suck at follow through. That's why I always hire people that keep me on my toes.

My office in LA was run by an office manager that would always ask, Observer has this been done yet? I'd just holler back no idea and she'd get it done. Same with up north, one of the yard managers was ex military. He would always follow through on what I needed to get done in the yards up there by doing it himself or having one of the office ladies do it.

I've gone through many a sleepless night when I have a problem until I figure out how to fix it.

Once I figure it out though, I quickly lose interest and move on to another problem.

I have noticed that calendars and writing things down helps in keeping me on track. Lately I use pictures to communicate with the guys back in Mexico remodeling the houses. I've found that taking pictures and going over them keeps me focused.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> Yea, i've posted here before that by age 6 I was making the equivalent of 300 bux a month by myself.
> 
> I have a good ability to figure out how things work and how to improve them but suck at follow through. That's why I always hire people that keep me on my toes.
> 
> ...


I often figured out ways around obstacles that would normally hinder a kid working on adult projects. I had a 2 ton flat floor jack and a series of blocks of wood that I would manipulate to lift or move heavy objects

When I took apart my first motor engine as a kid (it was a motorcycle) I did it with the Chilton Manual and by putting tape on every wire, bolt and part as I removed them, marking each with unique markings. When it came time to put it back together I just matched up the tape markings. Later I eventually learned every part and what it's function was.

Same methods I tend to use with programming and computers. Tinker with busted ones until I learned what I was doing and fooling with busted codes until I figured out the problem. Always something barely noticeable like a missing bracket or comma.

Here's my latest. My tablet, a very expensive 10 inch Samsung Galaxy, only 8 months old, got the screen busted. A bottle of perfume fell on it and cracked the screen causing massive LCD liquid leakage.










I've bought a brand new tablet since but now......I have the old one to tinker with!! &#128515;

I've never opened up a device before. I'm going to replace the screen and see what happens..&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It"s almost always the simple things that trip you up and are hardest to find.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

observer said:


> https://menafn.com/1101617689/Qatar-Uber-hires-prominent-critic-to-focus-on-treatment-of-drivers
> @Lissetti


So do we have her to thank for this? LOL


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> https://menafn.com/1101617689/Qatar-Uber-hires-prominent-critic-to-focus-on-treatment-of-drivers
> @Lissetti


Makes perfect sense to silence your critics by paying them off with a good salary and making them sign a non-disclosure agreement. It does come at a cost for the individual, though - their credibility.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

SuperStar3000 said:


> I think Uber wants her to keep her mouth shut and stay out of the media as they push their Prop22 scheme across the country.


Exactly. In Russia they would just shoot her or poison her, but this is America, so they have to give her money and a pretend-job.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Grand Lake said:


> Exactly. In Russia they would just shoot her or poison her, but this is America, so they have to give her money and a pretend-job.


God Bless America.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Who knows the whole thing was probably a plotted scheme to begin with


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> I often figured out ways around obstacles that would normally hinder a kid working on adult projects. I had a 2 ton flat floor jack and a series of blocks of wood that I would manipulate to lift or move heavy objects
> 
> When I took apart my first motor engine as a kid (it was a motorcycle) I did it with the Chilton Manual and by putting tape on every wire, bolt and part as I removed them, marking each with unique markings. When it came time to put it back together I just matched up the tape markings. Later I eventually learned every part and what it's function was.
> 
> ...


I was talking to my youngest son last night, he thinks he may have ADHD as well.

He says that he sometimes struggles to focus on recipes and staying on task.

I was telling him he probably got that from me. He said, what do you mean? I told him that sometimes I tend to wander off tasks.

He said well, how did you ever become a General Manager?

I said, I had someone else do the actual work, I just figured out the problem and assigned the actual work to someone else.

He said, hmmmm, that kinda makes sense, I think I'm a better manager than cook.

I told him I didn't think that was the case, that he had never been fired and those he had worked for had not wanted him to leave. He has left all his jobs for new jobs that offer him more, either pay or experience.

I agree with him though, he is a good manager but he loves to cook.

When he was in 8th grade he was on the football team. Nine boys, that was all the boys in his grade, not class, grade.

All at least a foot taller than him. He went to all the practices and all the games but the coach would only put him in the last couple minutes of each game.

They lost every single game.

The quarterback didn't even show up to the very last game.

So, coach put in my son as QB.

It was something to see. My son in the middle of all these other guys towering over him. He took immediate control. You are doing this, you this and you are blocking.

He threw a pass for one touchdown and ran four more touchdowns.

The coach (and, honestly, I) were dumbfounded.

That was the only game we won that season.

Yupp, he's definitely manager material.

Always has been.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

observer said:


> I agree with him though, he is a good manager but he loves to cook.


I remember my mom working when I was child.
She was a nurses aid.
She loved it.

She loved it so much she decided to go back to college and get her RN.
She told me later that she was sorry, looking back, that she did that. She said she enjoyed taking care of people. The patient contact. She wanted to help people who needed help.
After she got a license, she had very little patient contact. She supervised the people who took care of people instead of actually doing it. She kept records, attended meetings, pushed paper.
And in her profession - you can't go back.

Tell him to be careful. Once you get Pidgeon holed in a profession, it's hard to get out.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They probably to try to stop the bleed of lawsuits and fix certain but nothing will fix until an establishment and regulation of driver pay and total transparency of such action


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> I remember my mom working when I was child.
> She was a nurses aid.
> She loved it.
> 
> ...


He got a call from the managers at the restaurant today.

They don't want him to leave. They offered to increase his hours.

It's like I told him, you are a good cook or they would have let him go long ago. He needs to get a little more confidence in his abilities. They never asked him to leave, he was leaving for a better opportunity.

BTW, I told him to make a point about the reductions in hours during his resignation.

The reductions were due to Covid and the restaurant business being shut down/slowed down but the restaurant should have laid off more people and kept the ones left behind with more hours. By him quitting, maybe they could spread out his hours over the remaining workers.

How could they expect someone to live on 20 hours a week for months?

Anyways, now he's going to be working 4-10s (plus OT) at his new job, have a day off and then work 2-8 hour days at his old job.

He's going to be busy but I have confidence in him.

Eventually, ima offer him a job myself.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Nothing will change *for the better.
> *


*

FIFY*


----------

